# Map Closed Captioning Button



## johntomasino (Dec 26, 2006)

The only button left on my father-in-law's TV remote control that he needs to use is the button to turn on and off closed captioning. Otherwise, everything he needs is now handled by his Tivo remote. It would be a nice feature if there was an "extra" button that could take this command on the Tivo remote.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

On some TVs, muting activates CC.

On my RCA set in did that, and I could volume up to retain sound and CC.


----------

